# [Fri 16th Sep 2011] SOCIALIST R'N'B FOR THE MASSES with THEE FACTION, Albert,... (Brixton, London)



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

*SOCIALIST R'N'B FOR THE MASSES!!*
*Friday 16th September*




A night of Brixton revolution with well oiled comrades

*Prince Albert, 418 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8LF*
Tel: 020 7274 3771. 9pm - 2am. 
*FREE ADMISSION plus CHEAP BAR!*
Transport: 2 mins from Brixton tube/BR/buses.





Map and venue info




Permalink to this event




Facebook event 

*This is going to be an incredible double bill with the full-on revolutionary socialist R&B of the legendary politicos THEE FACTION, with gastro-pub rockers THE LONE SHARKS in support. We'll also have the usual gang of fab DJs, plus original videos, street photo slideshows and more. *

*LIVE ONSTAGE:*

*THEE FACTION*
"Actual full-on revolutionary socialist R&B – imagine Dr Feelgood with a brainful of Gramsci or The Redskins with a sense of humour... Thee Faction launch a critique of societal hegemony on the back of a BIG grimy blues’n’b twang.* Excellent.*"
Andrew Harrison, *The Word Magazine*
"..barricade storming, smart, fun, instantly energising" *Daily Mirror*
"Terrific stuff. Well done!" *Danny Baker, broadcasting legend*
"...bringing down the Tories one song at a time" *The Guardian*

*THE LONE SHARKS*
Based in the twin cities of Bath & Bristol, The Lone Sharks are mixing punk attitude and garage rock energy topping them with pop melodies and serving up a new rock masterplan for the 21st century.

*MULTIMEDIA*
Original photos, old footage, pop 45 sleeves, and more. 

*DJS!*

We'll also have a full crew of hard-drinking Offline regulars throwing down a top selection of tunes, including:

*EDITOR (urban75)*
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills & Liberace in a floor stomping package proving that drinking'n'DJing can be a perilous trade. 

*NIPSLA (Falling over studios)*
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

*BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)* More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2011)

Video of the band:



We'll also have Skim on the decks too!


----------



## Maggot (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm up for playing at this one too!


----------



## Skim (Sep 9, 2011)

I packed my DJ bag last night, ie threw some scratched 45s into a Morrisons "bag for life". Because professionalism is everything.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2011)

You haven't lived until you've operated the professional smoke machine at the Albert.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2011)

I think this might be a big one: we've now got no less than five DJs for your delectation:

Astrid (Actionettes)
Skim
Maggot
Nipsla
Editor

And two bands too!


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2011)

A reminder: this is tonight!


----------



## TruXta (Sep 16, 2011)

Chances are high I'll at least make an appearance.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2011)

They were ace. And having a local rapper come up and sing about saving the BBC was a lovely touch!






http://www.urban75.org/blog/socialist-rnb-for-the-masses-thee-faction-at-the-brixton-albert/


----------

